# General > PC & Console Gaming >  wifi reapeter

## d088z

dont supose theres any one who could set up a wifi reapeter up stairs in my house ive been trying for days without any joy probly sumthing simple im doing wrong im based in wick ty

----------


## richardj

What type of wifi booster/extender do you have as the one I use connects automatically - you then need to connect to the extender router using the login and password given with the device.

----------


## dx100uk

in wick too
if you get no takers send me a pm
i'll pop around for you

dx

----------

